# Madison,nj~two gorgeous gsd taken from breeder in shelter~one is special needs



## goldie544 (Aug 4, 2009)

SHELTER SAYS CICI IS GETTING SOME OF HER SIGHT BACK~HOW MUCH SHE WILL REGAIN IS UNCERTAIN AT THIS POINT~SHE NEEDS A HOME THAT WILL BE COMMITTED TO GIVING HER THE EYE DROPS SHE WILL NEED FORTHE REST OF HER LIFE!!!!
Cathy


*MADISON NJ*
Cici is still with St. Hubert's Shelter. For a faster response to your inquiries please phone the shelter at (973)377-2295 or come to visit Tuesday through Sunday 12-4pm. and ask about our Meet Your Match Program.



*CICI*

Cici is a beautiful pure bred German Shepherd that was rescued from an uncaring breeder. She was part of a program that rescued over 100 dogs. She and Jessie, another GSD were taken in by St. Hubert's shelter in Madison.

It was immediately clear that she had lost her vision. After meeting her and bringing her to a specialist it was determined that she has Pannus and has begun treatment. We will not know how the treatment works for a few weeks. However, even without her sight she has an incredible sweet temperament and easy going manner. In fact, in areas that she is familiar with the surrounding, you would hardly even know she has vision problems.

As you know, dogs who cannot see can lead a good life. Her other senses are a lot more keen. She passed all of our tests, was affectionate and ignored our test dog. She is very smart and will be able to learn the layout of your home and how you want her to let you know. She has a gorgeous coat will need to be brushed once a day, which she enjoys.

Cici is ready to begin the second chapter of her life with a family who can love her as much as she will love them! She will the best thing to happen to you in a long time!

*********Cici is still with St. Hubert's Shelter. For a faster response to your inquiries please phone the shelter at (973)377-2295 or come to visit Tuesday through Sunday 12-4pm. and ask about our Meet Your Match Program********

----------------------------------------------

*JESSIE*



Hi! My name is Jessie and I am 3 years old. I am quite shy since the only life I knew before coming to St Hubert's was very sheltered. My job was to have lots of puppies and I did not have the opportunity to leave the house except for trips to the vet. I am friendly, but a little nervous when I meet new people. If you can be patient with me, I will warm up to you and we can snuggle together, especially if you give me treats.

I tend to be submissive and I am sensitive to loud noises. I walk nicely on a leash without pulling and I do enjoy going for walks. My pretty coat will need to be brushed every day. I am not suited for a home with children. I may be OK with a large, calm male dog, and will probably run away from cats.

Please bring your dog with you when you come to meet me so we can be sure that we will get along. Since my former life was so sheltered, I need a quiet, patient and loving home with a family who is willing to work with me and help me learn that the world is a safe and fun place. Training classes at St Hubert's would help us bond and help me socialize with other people and dogs, so please plan on attending them with me. I am very intelligent and will learn quickly. With a little work on your part and on mine, I will soon become the most loyal and loving dog you have ever had! Please give me the chance to have a great rest of my life. You won't regret your decision, I promise!

For a faster response to your inquiries please phone the shelter at (973)377-2295 or come to visit Tuesday through Sunday 12-4pm. and ask about our Meet Your Match Program. 
Cici
German Shepherd Dog
Large Young Female Dog Pet ID: Cici

SPECIAL NEEDS


CiCi



SPECIAL NEEDS


Jessie
German Shepherd Dog
Medium Adult Female Dog Pet ID: Jessie


Jessie


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh gosh.... What is wrong with people... She is SO Beautiful! Someone please help her! If only I was closer. I have a soft spot for the shy ones.....


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Danielle_Robb26 said:


> Oh gosh.... What is wrong with people... She is SO Beautiful! Someone please help her! If only I was closer. I have a soft spot for the shy ones.....


Me too! Though I never seem to end up with one, I get the pushy girls......

Both these ladies are beautiful - one can only hope for the best for them.
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

I really do hope someone can step up for her... She deserves it! She needs to know what a good life, good food, and a good bed is like. She needs to know that life should not be like the way she was living and there IS a better life out there for her.... Someone PLEASE help her!


----------



## kt67 (Apr 10, 2004)

St. Hubert's is a good place to be, as they do not euthanize unless there are serious issues with the dog. Cici has been to a canine ophthalmologist, who determined that she has panus, and they are treating her with hopes of restoring just a little bit of her eyesight. 

These dogs DO need a good home, but I do not believe that they should be in the urgent section.

They have also been evaluated by GSGSR and St. Huberts, and we are keeping abreast of what is going on.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Madison NJ, my home town. Cici looks and sounds like a doll baby. I hope that tweetie bird gets a good home soon. Nice to know they are in a safe, caring place in the meantime.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Still in need!


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

Current update says Cici is getting depressed in the shelter. Prospective adopters changed their mind, so this girl is still waiting...


----------



## jolee4 (May 29, 2010)

Any word on these two good looking girls?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Any updates on these two?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

That Bicolor is stunning!


----------



## raylind (Apr 23, 2008)

ci-ci was adopted


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Yippee!


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats wonderful! What about Jessie? Any news?


----------

